
Take my idea: tiny shopping centres - hoodoof
The shopping centre isn&#x27;t tiny, the shops are.<p>Entire shopping centres composed of tiny closet sized shops lets individual trader businesses thrive.
======
Symbiote
Like an indoor market?

[http://londonwithchildren.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/c...](http://londonwithchildren.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/camden-market-shops.jpg)

[https://wcmu.org/news/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/indoor-
stal...](https://wcmu.org/news/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/indoor-stalls.jpg)

------
MaysonL
Like Grand Central Market in downtown L.A., going on 100 years old.

[http://www.grandcentralmarket.com](http://www.grandcentralmarket.com)

------
moondev
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mall_kiosk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mall_kiosk)

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
I'm a little curious what your life-experience has been that this is a new-to-
you idea.

------
NonEUCitizen
Haquiangbei (HQB) electronics market in Shenzhen...

------
ild
This is called Flea Market.

